
Robotics Merit Badge Gets Real: Geeks Unite  - edcobb
http://hothardware.com/News/Robotics-Merit-Badge-Gets-Real-Geeks-Unite/
======
danbmil99
Let us know when they stop hating on gays and atheists.

